# Pleeaaassseee help Giga-byte P35C-DS3R won't boot



## MiST91 (Dec 29, 2007)

hi, okay... about 2 weeks ago i bought a Giga-Byte P35C-DS3R, great motherboard, so i decided to overclock my Intel C2D E6300 to 2.8GHz, this ment that my OCZ DDR2 667MHz value RAM was running at 800MHz, it wasn't running hot or anything and cpu idled at about 25 and 35 full load, anyway, xmas eve i had 1 too many beers and decided to overclock further, i decided to get my cpu running at 3GHz i changed the FSB setting (can't remember what to, but wasn't much higher than it already was, about 415) and this ment RAM was running at 900MHz, i changed RAM voltage to +4% FSB voltage to +1% and saved and exited, what then happened was the system restarted it self about 3 times before POST and booted, but said somthing like scanning hard disk for bios and didn't show the S-Series splash screen then i just switched off the pc. And now all the pc will do is turn on, 1 long beep (just the 1) and thats it, i have removed all hard disks, front panel LEDs, buttons, USBs.ect plus my graphics card and still will not boot, i bought some brand new RAM and still does exact same thing, i also put jumper on clear CMOS, unplugged and removed battery for about 20 mins, and still nothing just 1 long beep and nothing shows on the display. 

 i will really apreciate your help 

ps. i am fully aware of how stupid i am trying to get 667MHz value RAM to 900MHz, oh and i got it off eBay brand new so i cant RMA back to seller


----------



## Kursah (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you try posting with one stick installed? Sometimes when I've been stuck, one stick of RAM got be to Bios to fix my issues.

Sorry to hear about your issues here...hopefully we can getcha sorted!


----------



## MiST91 (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, i tried putting just 1 stick of my old RAM in all 4 slots (tried with other stick) and exact same thing with the Brand new Corsair XMS2 DHX


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 29, 2007)

Reset the CMOS using the instructions in your motherboard manual. No other methode will properly reset the BIOS.  Also it may help to remove the ram after reset and let it discharge before re-installing and rebooting(5 minutes).  Upon reboot press(hold) delete, to go straight to BIOS and verify that Vdimm is properly set for your RAM.


----------



## MiST91 (Dec 29, 2007)

tried that, i first unplugged, removed battery, and RAM and left for about 20min and did the exact same thing again only refered to manual and put a jumper on erm... the jumper


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 29, 2007)

At this point it sounds like either a psu problem, or the board is just bad. Do you have a another psu you can try?


----------



## MiST91 (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, just tried another PSU exact same problem


----------



## Kursah (Dec 29, 2007)

hmmm...remove everything that you don't need to POST to BIOS, ie HDD, CD/DVD, Sound Cards. I dunno if that'll do any good, but it wouldn't hurt to try.

I really hope your MB is not fried...kinda sad how these newer mb's can die with one quick change of a setting imo. I remember my old AS8 was a tank..if I made stupid setting, it would let me know..reset the bios and let me try again. I ran that thing for a long time, and it's still running (OC'd and Modded) in my G/F's PC.

Don't know if I could say the same for current OC MB's...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2007)

try this... since you reset your Cmos.. go in and up the voltage to your cpu and then restart in bios... 
it could also be that your Psu is down for the count...
But with Vista wanting to start by using as much memory as it can, I was getting where it would keep on starting and restart... then I changed the voltage up a notch on my cpu and it worked...


----------



## MiST91 (Dec 29, 2007)

by the looks of things then i need a new motherboard, i can't believe that, yeah it was a stupid overclock, but IMO if a motherboard company is going to give you the option to overclock, then at least design the motherboard not to fry if you do somthing a bit stupid, i think its down to motherboard companys trying to develop a new model every week (exaduration) and forget about how new features that keep tham at the top with reviews and benchmarks will affect the long term reliability of there products.

Does giga-byte have an RMA system?
i'm not going to send them another email because i sent them an email (4 days ago) and i havn't heard anything, and if i have already tried everything there is to try then its broke and i need a new one


----------



## MiST91 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks cold storm, but absolutly nothing happens when i turn it on (just 1 long beep, and in manual/website doesn't say what 1 long beep is) and nothing at all comes up on the monitor so i cant go in BIOS, i have also tried no graphics card and a differant graphics card that i know works and still will not boot or POST


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2007)

The one long beep is usually a CPU code. Check in the Gigabyte forums, or in your user manual , and see what you get on this beep code. If a mobo is dead it wont beep...if its ram its usually 3 short beeps. Use this beep code to your advantage as it seems to be the only sign of anything at the moment to lead you to your problem!

Edit , just saw last post of looking in the forums and manual....start a thread, or bite the bullet and make the phone call to support!


----------



## MiST91 (Dec 29, 2007)

well, the only thing at all left to try is a differant processor (will have to wait untill tommorow now because i only have 1 LGA775 CPU and thats my C2D, i will try out my friend Pentium 4 tommorow


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 29, 2007)

Power-off and uplug, then remove Mobo battery and short the battery connectors with a metal screwdriver for 5-10 seconds.  Remove Ram, wait 5 min, use screwdriver to short CMOS jumper pins. then install battery and short pins again.  Reinstalle only one stick RAM in slot 1 and attemp reboot. if it boots checks VDimm/Vcore, and shut down add other stick RAM.  If no reboot try other stick of RAM.  If no boot, try different RAM.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 29, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> The one long beep is usually a CPU code. Check in the Gigabyte forums, or in your user manual , and see what you get on this beep code. If a mobo is dead it wont beep...if its ram its usually 3 short beeps. Use this beep code to your advantage as it seems to be the only sign of anything at the moment to lead you to your problem!
> 
> Edit , just saw last post of looking in the forums and manual....start a thread, or bite the bullet and make the phone call to support!



Occording to Users Manual, one long beep is Graphics card problem.  

Try a different card or remove and reseat card.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2007)

A: The following Award BIOS beep code descriptions may help you identify possible computer problems.
(For reference only.)
1 short: System boots successfully
2 short: CMOS setting error
1 long, 1 short: Memory or motherboard error
1 long, 2 short: Monitor or graphics card error
1 long, 3 short: Keyboard error
1 long, 9 short: BIOS ROM error
Continuous long beeps: Graphics card not inserted properly
Continuous short beeps: Power error

I stand corrected!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2007)

if these two people can't help you out, then I don't know who can! The two gods of Manuals!


----------



## PuMA (Dec 31, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> if these two people can't help you out, then I don't know who can! The two gods of Manuals!




yeah RTFM

but just unplugg everything, let em sit overnight on ur desk and try again.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 31, 2007)

MiST91 said:


> by the looks of things then i need a new motherboard, i can't believe that, yeah it was a stupid overclock, but IMO if a motherboard company is going to give you the option to overclock, then at least design the motherboard not to fry if you do somthing a bit stupid, i think its down to motherboard companys trying to develop a new model every week (exaduration) and forget about how new features that keep tham at the top with reviews and benchmarks will affect the long term reliability of there products.
> 
> Does giga-byte have an RMA system?
> i'm not going to send them another email because i sent them an email (4 days ago) and i havn't heard anything, and if i have already tried everything there is to try then its broke and i need a new one



No, it seems more like you killed the RAM in the proccess. Sometimes, some RAMkits die once they are overclocked without loosening the timings, especially pushing DDR667 ValueRAM to DDR900; DDR800 is already barely stable, but DDR900? You area asking for dead sticks of RAM. 

Anyway since the other kit of RAM didnt work, RMA your motherboard. What voltage did you set it on? Just note, its not 4% its 0.4V!!! Overvolting like that.... can fry your chipset. 415FSB + Doesnt need any voltage boost for the bearlake chipsets, moreover you should have downclocked your RAM at DDR800, change the ratio so the speed of the RAM is around the 600s, then overclock from there.


----------



## Snipe343 (Dec 31, 2007)

did you put the jumper back on normal(stupid question i know)


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 31, 2007)

Kursah said:


> hmmm...remove everything that you don't need to POST to BIOS, ie HDD, CD/DVD, Sound Cards. I dunno if that'll do any good, but it wouldn't hurt to try.
> 
> I really hope your MB is not fried...kinda sad how these newer mb's can die with one quick change of a setting imo. I remember my old AS8 was a tank..if I made stupid setting, it would let me know..reset the bios and let me try again. I ran that thing for a long time, and it's still running (OC'd and Modded) in my G/F's PC.
> 
> Don't know if I could say the same for current OC MB's...



Hmm, my Gigabyte P35-DS3R is also a tank. It always resets itself if I have an OC. I've never had to manually reset the cmos. It's been incredibly stable. This guy just has a bad board. It's funny sometimes how we attribute problems to a particular brand. Every company has bad boards. The worst board I ever owned...would you believe it, was an ASUS!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 31, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm, my Gigabyte P35-DS3R is also a tank. It always resets itself if I have an OC. I've never had to manually reset the cmos. It's been incredibly stable. This guy just has a bad board. It's funny sometimes how we attribute problems to a particular brand. Every company has bad boards. The worst board I ever owned...would you believe it, was an ASUS!!



All Gigabyte P3x/G3x S series boards are OC tanks . Failed OC = instant reboot, back to stock freq. 

Same, ASUS boards sucked for me! My DFI was in the middle.


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 1, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm, my Gigabyte P35-DS3R is also a tank. It always resets itself if I have an OC. I've never had to manually reset the cmos. It's been incredibly stable. This guy just has a bad board. It's funny sometimes how we attribute problems to a particular brand. Every company has bad boards. The worst board I ever owned...would you believe it, was an ASUS!!



I agree all board occasonaly have problems, ASUS was also my worst board(never could get the BIOS to update)


----------

